# Oral interview Local 112



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

huntingfishingworkin said:


> my oral interview


Welcome to the forum.

That just sounds wrong.


----------



## huntingfishingworkin (Aug 13, 2013)

As soon as I posted it I knew I'd get one of these responses haha. So true haha


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

you should have used knee pads, then you mightta got 100


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Oral and interview 

YOU HAD A INTERVIEW

in·ter·view

[in-ter-vyoo] Show IPA
noun
1.
a formal meeting in which one or more persons question, consult, or evaluate another person: a job interview.
2.
a meeting or conversation in which a writer or reporter asks questions of one or more persons from whom material is sought for a newspaper story, television broadcast, etc.
3.
the report of such a conversation or meeting.
verb (used with object)
4.
to have an interview with in order to question, consult, or evaluate: to interview a job applicant; to interview the president.
verb (used without object)
5.
to have an interview; be interviewed (sometimes followed by with ): She interviewed with eight companies before accepting a job.
6.
to give or conduct an interview: to interview to fill job openings.


----------



## peter123 (Aug 16, 2013)

*hi*

what questions did they ask you at the local 112 . please help


----------

